# My beginner story



## bowser666 (May 23, 2008)

Well I thought , since other people have done it, that I would post my story. I am almost 33 years old now and have recnetly ( 1 month ago) started doing Martial Arts again.  I began my studies over 10 years ago in Shaolin Kempo. I studied for 2-3 years then became distracted with college, girls, and all the bad things that follow. LOL .  SO after 10 years or so of being lazy and working desk jobs I have put on about 40 pounds since then.  I moved from Massachusetts to Dallas TExas and decided after a year of being here tha something was missing. I began researching schools to study and came across a school that teaches Shaolin KungFu. I went and checked out the school and a class and decided to sign up. The styles they teach are Chang Chuan ( Longfist) and Wu Xing Chuan  ( 5 Animals) .  I have been doing it for about a month now and next week I go for my first belt test.  I was surprised that I retained alot of the basic stuff after all these years. SO needless to say I am very excited about this art. I jsut wanted to share with fellow Martial Arts enthusiasts my personal journey and achievements.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 23, 2008)

Excellent!  I'm sure you'll be pleased with your decision to return.  I know I was


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 23, 2008)

Congratulations on getting back into the martial arts.  It is always good to hear that someone found something missing in their lives and returned to studying. Best of luck on your upcoming test. Be sure to let us know how it goes and please keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 23, 2008)

Hello and welcome back to the martial arts. Our stories parallel one another as far as the years go. Again, welcome back ... enjoy!


----------



## Lorak (May 23, 2008)

Congrats on stepping out to get back in shape and train!
Looking forward to hearing from you on yuor progress.
Good luck on your belt test!


----------



## terryl965 (May 23, 2008)

Congrats for taken that step back into the Martial Arts, it wil be hard but like everything inlife it does get easier. Hang in there and keep us posted.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 25, 2008)

Way to go, Bowser! Keep it up!


----------



## Jai (May 25, 2008)

Making the choice to return is easy, it's actually doing it that is the hard part. Congrats on returning and I hope you have many good years and good times ahead.


----------



## arnisador (May 25, 2008)

Good for you!


----------



## MA-Caver (May 25, 2008)

It is a great feeling when you decide to do something good for yourself, then take the steps towards doing it. So many sit and want to do but never get around to it as one excuse (aka:self-imposed obstacles) comes up or another, and another... and still another. 
Taking care of yourself first attending to your needs isn't selfish or anything like that, it's self-love and that is very important. Doing what you love and bettering yourself is one part that helps build yourself to be the person you want to be. 

Good luck with your journey. 

Oh and Welcome to Martial Talk. :asian:


----------



## Shotochem (May 28, 2008)

Good for you!!!

Welcome back into the fold.  

One small step for MA one giant leap for you.

-Marc-


----------



## bowser666 (May 30, 2008)

Well I had my first CHang Chuan Belt Test and I passed.  I have been awarded Orange Belt  No more White belt !! HAHA .  SO my new target is Orange 2nd degree at the end of June. According to my instructor I am on track do it as well! The beginner techniques I am picking up pretty easy so I am expecting to do the first few belts fast and slow down quite a bit once i get into intermediate  In case any of you are interested the link to my school is
www.swyi.com

If you click on the curriculum link it will show the material that is need for each test up to 3rd degree black belt. There is sooooo  much info it is unbelievable ! I am especially looking forward to Yellow 2nd Degree because that is where we get to start training with the Shaolin Staff  
Yeehaa !!!


----------



## GradualProgression (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you for this post it inspired me.


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 5, 2008)

Anyimte sir :0  That is why I joined this forum, so many peopel that actually care and appreciate all Martial Arts and don't turn it into a You Tube pissing contest liek which style is better  etc....  who woudl win in a fight etc....... This is a great place for convo , resources and many other things !!  Cheers


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 5, 2008)

Anytime sir :0  That is why I joined this forum, so many peopel that actually care and appreciate all Martial Arts and don't turn it into a You Tube pissing contest liek which style is better  etc....  who woudl win in a fight etc....... This is a great place for convo , resources and many other things !!  Cheers


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 17, 2008)

Just another Update.  I am testing for Orange 2nd Degree on Friday June 27th !!   I have a review yesterday and I was asked if I wanted to test. I said of course   Now only two more tests until Weapons !!!  WOOHOO !


----------

